# bearded dragon climbing up heatlamp



## wilso31 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know beardies like to climb but my beardie is 4 months old and I've had her a week. Until yesterday it was happy roaming around the Viv until 2 days ago . Now she jumps on to heat lamp cover and climbs to the top and stays there.

Surely this isn't normal? Is there any reason why they might do this


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Baby beardies do like to be high up (more so than most adults).


What are your temperatures? What about UVB?

Usually other reasons for getting as high as possible includes not getting the heat they require or getting higher for a better exposure to UVB


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you mean the bulb guard? If so just remove it, it's just a climbing frame for beardies just make sure your basking spot isn't close enough for them to be touching it when basking as you'll be fine


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea, maybe try knocking your temps up Baby's like it hotter than adults i had my temps at 100-110 when mine was younger.... But it could also be that your beardie just loves climbing... they're crazy especially as babies :lol2:


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Exzhal said:


> Do you mean the bulb guard? If so just remove it, it's just a climbing frame for beardies just make sure your basking spot isn't close enough for them to be touching it when basking as you'll be fine


Yea, I also have never owned a bulb guard for a beardie, i just make sure that my beardies head could in no way touch the bulb.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Hardy87 said:


> Yea, maybe try knocking your temps up Baby's like it hotter than adults i had my temps at 100-110 when mine was younger.... But it could also be that your beardie just loves climbing... they're crazy especially as babies :lol2:


Yep this, 100-110 for young and 95 for adults :2thumb:


----------



## wilso31 (Apr 6, 2009)

Beardie hotspot around 45 1124 f UV light is just over 3ft in a 4ft Viv and sits level with the top airvent about 3inches down from roof. She has to jump up to the light guard and keeps hitting her nose on the bottom of it


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

wilso31 said:


> Beardie hotspot around 45 1124 f UV light is just over 3ft in a 4ft Viv and sits level with the top airvent about 3inches down from roof. She has to jump up to the light guard and keeps hitting her nose on the bottom of it


Temps seem find maybe drop slightly very slightly (100-110). And aslong as when she's basking she can't touch it with her head she will be fine and ditch the guard I only have a guard for my snake because she can wrap herself around it. I'v never had a guard for my beardy.


----------



## wilso31 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## marmoth (Jan 17, 2013)

Same as every one says, ditch the guard its just a play thing for them. Mine no longer has hers and now she knows she cant get to the bulb so she doesn't try any more. She is a little bit older than yours but still loves to climb, often scaring the life out of me when she decides to run and jump from ledge to ledge.


----------

